# Siemens Notebookfestplatte Datenrettung



## kantonix (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,

mir ist durch falsches Anschließen ein Chip auf der Platine einer Siemens Notebookfestplatte abgeraucht. Nach einigen Foren habe ich wie oft der Tipp gegeben wurde eine Baugleiche Festplatte gekauft. Nach dem Umbauen der Platine dreht sich zwar die Platte wieder, ich kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen. Kennt einer ein Tool um an die Daten heranzukommen oder gibt es zwischen Festplatte und Platine noch irgendeine ID, habe ich die falsche Firmware oder unterschiedliche Firmware? ... ich weiss nicht weiter, wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar.

Wenn man die Platte ansteckt, hört man wie sie anläuft und wie auch kurz ein Rattern kommt, ich nehme an dass das der Lese/Schreibarm ist. Die Platte läuft dann ganz normal weiter.

kantonix


----------



## kantonix (6. Februar 2008)

ich habe es inzwischen geschafft, dass an einem anderen Rechner die Festplatte automatisch als Massenspeicher erkannt wird. In der Datenträgerverwaltung ist die Festplatte immer noch nicht aufgetaucht genauso im Explorer. Ich bekomme links neben der Uhr ein Symbol um die Hardware sicher zu entfernen. Weiß einer was an der Festplatte fehlen könnte, damit ich auf die Daten zugreifen kann?

kantonix


----------



## Laudian (7. Februar 2008)

Was kaputt ist, ist schwer zu sagen aus der Entfernung. Nachdems die physikalische Ansteuerung (also Getriebe, Motor etc nicht ist) waers immernoch moeglich dass es den AD/DA-Wandler zerschossen hat oder einfach nur nen Kondensator oder aehnliches den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Frage, das mit dem Massenspeicher bezieht sich schon auf die kaputte Festplatte?

Und die HD macht keine Geraeusche, als wuerde sie sich jeden Moment selbst zerfleischen?


----------



## PC Heini (7. Februar 2008)

" Nach einigen Foren habe ich wie oft der Tipp gegeben wurde eine Baugleiche Festplatte gekauft. Nach dem Umbauen der Platine dreht sich zwar die Platte wieder, ich kann aber nicht darauf zugreifen. "

Dann hast Du aber meine Beiträge ignoriert oder nicht gelesen. Es nützt nicht viel, eine baugleiche HD zu kaufen, und die Elektronik auszutauschen.
Weil: Die Lese / Schreibköpfe müssen einjustiert werden. Wenn Du jetzt Pech hast, sind Deine Daten für immer verloren. Die hängende Mechanik ist auf der HD - Scheibe rumgeschliffen.
Das wäre ja zu einfach gewesen, nur ne doofe Platine auszuwechseln. Für was gibts Backup - Programme oder Datenrettungs - Firmen? Kostet halt beides ne Stange Geld.


----------



## _Lupo_ (7. Februar 2008)

Ich raff nit wirklich was du da getrieben hast? Hast du an der Festplatte selbst rumgefummelt?
Oder haste eine baugleiche für eine Spiegelung gekauft?


----------



## SpiderZLS (7. Februar 2008)

Also es ist bei diversen Platten durchaus möglich das man das PCB (Die Platine der Festplatte) gegen eine Baugleiche Platine auswechselt....!
Das sogenannte Rattern wie du es beschreibst ist völlig normal und wird als Recalibrieren bezeichnet...macht jede mir bekannte Festplatte beim einschalten.

Leider gibt es jedoch auch Hersteller die die PCB Informationen (Firmware, etc...) auch auf die Platte schreiben, in diesem Falle wird es wesentlich schwieriger wieder an informationen auf der Platte zukommen denn die Platte versagt nun ihren Dienst, da beide Informationen (von der Platte und vom PCB) nicht mehr zueinander passen.

Mein Tipp währe in deinem falle solltest du dich ev. mal an den Platten Hersteller wenden....es gibt bei einigen Platten diverse Tricks und spezielle Tools der Hersteller um wieder an Daten solcher Platten zu kommen....


1.) Wird sie in der Datenträgerverwaltung unter Windows (2000 oder XP bzw. Vista) erkannt ?

Falls Nein ist das schon sehr übel.....

Falls Ja...dann hast du ev. glück....

Googel mal nach PTDD Partition Table Doctor oder Ontrack Easy Recovery Professional


----------



## kantonix (7. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich habe noch eine Festplatte gekauft die vom gleichen Hersteller ist, gleiche größe (60GB) halt die gleiche Modellnummer (mht2060at). Dann habe ich aber gesehen dass das Baujahr um 11 Monate nicht stimmt. Naja dann hab ich die Platine umgebaut und es hat auch bis jetzt alles gut geklappt. Eben nur das ich nicht auf die Daten zugreifen kann, die Festplatte erscheint zwar im Gerätemanager, aber nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung. 
Um auf das Geräusch zu kommen, habe ich es von beiden aufgenommen, also von der Funktionierenden und von der Kaputten jeweils mit der gleichen Platine. Die Geräusche waren komplett identisch, daher denke ich dass die Hardware nicht beschädigt wurde.


----------



## Laudian (8. Februar 2008)

die Elektronik muss aber deswegen nicht zwangsweise was finden ... die kennt die Zuordnung und die Belegung der anderen Platte nicht ... kennt die Einrichtung der Segmente/Sektoren etc auf der "neuen"Scheibe nicht etc pp ... evtl mag die jetzt technisch funktionieren ... aber die Daten werden erst lesbar, wenn der FEstplattenchip auch weiss, wo er die angeforderten Daten herholen soll ... 

Ist das die Systemplatte oder ne reine DatenspeicherHDD? Entsprechend ist die Frage, ob das System schon von der gebootet wurde oder nicht.


----------



## PC Heini (8. Februar 2008)

Wer was von der Elektronik versteht, weiss, dass die Bauteile um mehrere Prozente Abweichungen haben. Diese müssen eben bei ner HD, sowie auch anderen Geräten einjustiert werden. Da diese Einrichtung wohl nur der Hersteller hat, wirds den übrigen nicht möglich sein, sowas vorzunehmen.
Fazit also nochmal; Schick Deine HD ner Datenrettungsfirma. Nur die können Dir die Daten noch retten. Alles andere verschlimmert die ganze Sache.


----------

